# Overweight



## Cashthebudgie (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all,

Since January 2017 we have Cash  He is one year old.
We checked his weight a few weeks ago and he weighs 49 grams, we were kinda shocked because he's a normal budgie and 
everywhere it says budgies supposed to weigh between 35/45 grams.

He is out of his cage most of the day and he plays and flies a lot.
He gets beaphar xtravita daily and a lot of greens. (mostly vegetables and not so much fruit)
he also has a plate with grid in his cage. and hardly ever millets or seed sticks.

Is it dangerous that he is 49 grams? and is it diet or just the body type ?
do you have any tips ?
I added some pics of him the first one was in the summer (he looked thinner back then)
Thank you very much!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Cash is a very cute budgie.
He does appear to be overweight in the pictures you've posted. 
Have you had him examined by an Avian Vet?

When you hold Cash, check his keel bone in relation to the breast muscle. Are you easily able to feel the keel bone or does it seems to be covered with a bit too much padding?

Nutritional Diseases

Obesity and Overfeeding Pet Birds

Is Your Bird Overweight?

A budgie should only receive 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of a high quality seed mix per day in addition to a variety of healthy vegetables and pellets.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

An ongoing problem arises from the fact that there are two very different types of material that individuals tend to refer to as "grit".
Often when the term "grit" is used, it is in reference to an insoluble rock like quartz which a budgie should NEVER have. 
Digestible forms of calcium are called by whatever name is appropriate (e.g. oyster shell grit).

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/103925-truth-about-grit.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I agree it's a good idea to have him examined by an avian vet. This will give you an idea of what is a healthy weight for your individual bird. My girl Petal, a healthy weight for her is actually 50grams! Even though she is an australian budgie.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I believe budgies don't need grit.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Cash is a very handsome little man  I agree that getting him weighed/checked out by an avian vet is the best possible course of action to take. As mentioned above, insoluble grit is very harmful to budgies and they do not need it as they husk their seeds). 

I look forward to staying updated on how Cash is doing after his vet visit! Meanwhile be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies as they provide lots of great information for you to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help :thumbsup: 

Cheers and best wishes! :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi there, Cash is a cutie, and a beautiful color :wave:

As already mentioned above, it’s so important to take our birds to an avian vet, when a health parameter such a weight, seems “off”. 

There are so many reasons a budgie can become overweight. The reason isn’t always as straight forward as it’s diet. Only a qualified avian vet can tell you for sure the root cause of the obesity, and recommend a specific plan to help your budgie reduce weight. 

Best wishes for Cash. Keep us posted!


----------

